# Trivia 3/26



## luckytrim (Mar 26, 2019)

trivia 3/26
DID YOU KNOW...
Cataracts are caused by the denaturation of proteins in the  lenses of the 
eyes.


1. Which Scandinavian kingdom does the Faroe Islands form part  of?
  a. - Norway
  b. - Denmark
  c. - Netherlands
  d. - Finland
2. To which of the Fifty must I travel to visit Neil  Armstrong's Space
Museum?
  a. - Ohio
  b. - Indiana
  c. - Illinois
  d. - Florida
3. Who Am I ?
I began acting as an infant, and made my first film when I was  three...
earned an estimated $3 to $4 million during my career as a  child star, but
when I turned 21 and went to claim my money, it was discovered  that my
mother and stepfather had spent nearly all of my earnings. Not  only that,
they refused to turn over what little remained, and I was  forced to sue them
in court to get what was left; I eventually received $126,000.  The trial
caused a national scandal, and in 1939 the California  legislature passed a
law called the California Child Actor's Bill, which mandated  that at least
15% of the earnings of all child actors be held in trust for  them until they
reach the age of 18.
4.  Who Was POTUS When ;
Gold was discovered in the Klondike...
  a. - Cleveland
  b. - Taft
  c. - Harding
  d. - McKinley
5. Can you name the States that border on West Virginia  ?
6. Bill Haley and His Comets had four Top Ten hits on the  Billboard Top 100
from 1955-1956; name two of them...
7. If I were a member of the Royal Order of the Garter in  Britain in the
1400's, what am I ?
8. What is the more common name for hydrargyrum ?
  a. - Saltpeter
  b. - Sulfur
  c. - Garnet
  d. - Mercury

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Most commercial liquid soap brands offer little or no  protection against
deadly diseases and infections.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. - b
2. - a
3. I am Jackie Coogan
4. - d
5. Ohio, Pennsylvania, and Maryland to the north and by  Virginia to the
south and east. It is also bordered by Kentucky to the  west.
6. Rock Around the Clock, See You Later, Alligator, Shake,  Rattle and Roll,
and Burn That Candle
7. a Knight
8. -d

CRAP !!
Hand washing with any type of soap could prevent an estimated  1.4 million
deaths and countless infections each year worldwide.


----------

